# What really hit the Pentagon on 9/11?



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

This is amazing footage. Kinda makes you wonder? I'm certainly not a conspiracy theorist... but I kinda sat back after watching this and went WOW

Catch this before it is taken off the internet. I have to say that this is kinda
strange:

Think about the fact that we never saw the plane that hit the Pentagon, or slow motion cameras that caught it hitting the Pentagon. Here is an interesting website that attempts to look at it .....

Where is the airplane that crashed into the
Pentagon.........????? Where are the airplane parts???

Go to this website and watch this film.........do it quickly as it has
already been pulled off several web sites already!........afterwards
you'll see why! Was it a Plane that really hit the Pentagon?

http://www.pentagonstrike.co.uk/flash.htm#Main

Hmmm

Ryan


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

Very intresting people can do a lot with computers. But it gets you thinking


----------



## johnsona (Dec 4, 2003)

This has been out for quite a while already. I first saw it in the fall of '04, so I don't think you have to worry about it being taken off the net anytime soon. If they were going to take it off it would have been done a looong time ago. Definitely interesting though.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Just a few days ago, an internet video hoax of Air Force One being vandalized popped up that was so realistic that government agencies wondered if it was real.

I work a week of night shifts every month and listening to Coast To Coast AM helps pass the time. This is a syndicated talk show on KFYR from 2400-0400 that features whacko, lunatic fringe, paranormal, and conspiracy theory "experts" as call in guests.

The guy who has the Pentagon Strike website was on a couple months ago. To say he's a whacko doesn't do justice to the word. He's a ranting, scream at and insult any caller that questions his theories nutball of the first order.

He fancies himself a modern day Paul Revere, and came right up to the edge of openly supporting armed revolution against the government, with 911 as his reason & proof. He says there's no question it was all a government conspiracy to keep the Bush Administration is power...

whoa! I think I hear the theme from The Twilight Zone...


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

NDTerminator said:


> Just a few days ago, an internet video hoax of Air Force One being vandalized popped up that was so realistic that government agencies wondered if it was real.
> 
> I work a week of night shifts every month and listening to Coast To Coast AM helps pass the time. This is a syndicated talk show on KFYR from 2400-0400 that features whacko, lumatic fringe, paranormal, and conspiracy theory "expertsas call in guests.
> 
> ...


WOW thanks for the update! I figured something had to be up!


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Whoa. Interesting!


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

I posted somethink similar in politics. An entire site dedicated to the idea that the government caused 9/11. Certainly interesting. I don't think it is beyond their capacity to do such a thing, but I do not think that 9/11 was any sort of conspiracy.

As to the Pentagon, why were there not plane scraps in the area and why was the damage so minimal?


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

How can you not find pieces of a Boeing 757????

But if it didn't hit the Pentagon.....where is it????


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

A missle wasn't it???????? 

Amazing how it supposedly hit the one part of the building that was under construction and supposed to be vacant.

Makes you think......


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

snopes.com says it's false.

http://www.snopes.com/rumors/pentagon.htm

huntin1


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Seems odd that the wings would snap at the initial impact and fold back against the plane.


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

There's no way our government had anything to do with it. If they really were that corupt don't you think we'd have atleast planted some chemicals to find in Iraq. hell that would have been easy. Also where are all the passengers that were on board. :-?


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

First of all this is just my opinion

This would be rediculous to believe that this was true. There is no way a missle or bomb could have done that amount of damage especially with the new reinforcements-ex-2 feet of concrete reinforced with steel beams interlocked together running all five floors. If it were a missle, it would have meant that it would have had to have been running parallel to the city to cause the direct damage that was caused-for sure hundreds of people would have witnessed this and come forward. Also a missle or truck bombs heat would not be nearly hot enough or last long enough to eventually make the reinforced steel melt. The only thing i can think of that burns extremely hot and for long periods of time is jet fuel. Look what it did to the WTCs. Or Maybe that is a conspiracy too :eyeroll:

I know everybody has their own opinions but why would the govt want to stage a third attack when 2 had already taken place? Did they plan this attack in the 1hour time span in between attacks and say " hey, i dont think that our people will be mad enough that only 4000 civilians lives were lost and 2 monumental landmarks, we need to stage another attack now"
The first attacks were enough to go to war. As stated by cut em, if we did use this to go to war with the middle east, you would have thought it would have been a little easier to plant a few WMD in a desert or mountain somewhere than to plan a conspiricy on your own soil. But everyone has their owns opinions of that day and i do respect them

I am just thankful that that part of the pentagon was under construction and that more innocent lives werent lost that day along side those in the field in PN and both WTCs

I guess as a soldier I want to believe that I am fighting for something that has happened to our country(though i would rather not see something like this happen) rather than fighting for something that was created by our country.
Thanks for listening

Ryan L.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

This picture is from a security camera that caught the plane hitting the pentagon. Since the plane came in so fast and low it actually bounced off the ground before hitting the building. Parts of the plane were found 30 meters away from the building. The rest of the plane was consumed by the fireball and explosion.

Here is some information on the crash scene........

"The main impact zone of the crash was approximately 19 metres (57 feet) in width. Little wreckage was found from the airliner within this impact zone or inside the building. Most of the plane was destroyed in the massive explosion and subsequent fire. (A similar intense heat caused the collapse of both towers of the World Trade Center.) The upper floors of the damaged area of the Pentagon also collapsed, causing the burial of those smaller pieces still inside the Pentagon, some until days later. However, the County Fire Chief found smaller pieces of the airliner as quickly as a day after the crash. Pieces of fuselage were found some 30 metres (90 feet) away from the crash site. As opposed to the extremely tall World Trade Center, the Pentagon is a much smaller building, and thus the flight was forced to dive low enough, according to multiple eyewitness accounts, to glance off the ground before hitting the Pentagon, which absorbed much of the impact of the crash. Within the main impact zone was a hole that the object punched in the building, approximately 9 metres (27 feet) in width. The Pentagon is composed of five concentric rings. Thanks to the thick limestone walls and the sturdiness of building materials being used in the renovations at the time, Flight 77 fully penetrated only the outer three rings, although it caused damage to all five rings. At the end of the third ring was a circular 'punch out' hole, again 9 metres (27 feet) in diameter. The wingspan of a Boeing 757 is 38 metres (114 feet). These wings were broken off and pushed into the fuselage, where they were destroyed in the explosion, fire and collapse, although blackened sections of the building, visible in photographs, seem to have been caused by the burning wings".


----------



## Fossilman (Mar 12, 2006)

It was an airliner,what else does a 400mph plane do to a building......If you don't believe it,just ask the families of those passengers what it was......... :eyeroll:


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

Want to watch something that will help us not forget about 9/11
http://www.911digitalarchive.org/digani ... ndex1.html


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

cut'em said:


> Want to watch something that will help us not forget about 9/11
> http://www.911digitalarchive.org/digani ... ndex1.html


They should play this everyday. They should play the messages on the answering machines everyday. They should play the 911 calls everyday. Never Forget!

For the doubters...well this is not the place to tell you how or what I feel about you!


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Porkchop

Just remember everyone has their opinions

Fossilman nailed it right on the nose


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Yup and everyone has a you know what. 8)

You, me and our brothers and sisters in uniform job is to ensure everyone keeps that right to have their opinions but that does not mean I have to like or agree with their opinion.

Its my opinion that if you watch that video that Cutem posted and don't get a tear in your eye, chills, or a sense of sadness then your on the wrong side. Of course that is just my opinion.

NEVER FORGET!!


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

:thumb: porkchop


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

good one porkchop

guys good at making you believe whats fake tho[/quote]


----------



## hoosier dhr (Jul 24, 2003)

cut'em,
Thanks


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

This one brought a tear to my eye.

http://videosift.com/story.php?id=1394


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Don't know how many of you remember or where around to see it, but back in the early 80's, one of the aircraft burned on the ramp over at GFAB. Don't right off hand recall if it was a B-52 or a KC, but what was left was only recognizable as a plane if you knew that's what it was before the fire!

Personally I too feel folks have forgotten 9/11 and the fact we are at war with an enemy that has no central government or command structure, nor differentiates between military or civilian targets. My son's career Regular Army, so I'm reminded every day.

The only feeling I've ever had that is akin of what I experienced on 9/11 was when the first Scuds fell on Israel in the first Gulf War. To be dead honest, there's a faint gnawing of the same when I look at our current situation with Iran. That's a problem that should have been dealt with long ago, and we came semi-close to doing it.

Wished we had taken care of that problem back in 79' when we soldiers of the 1st Infantry Division were loading onto planes to deply to the Middle East. We were stood down and RTB without ever leaving the ground, and our hostages remained in the embassy in Teheran until the Ayotolla damn well felt like releasing them.

I've wondered how different the world might be today had our government and country had the political will to deal with those fanatics back then....


----------



## fish85 (Apr 12, 2006)

Hey Ben Elli, No it doesn't make me wonder.

If you really believe that something other than a plane hit the pentagon and the government covered it up, You and Michael Moore can go hop on a plane together and go dream up nonsense somewhere out of this country. I would like for you to tell me what happened to all the people on the plane? Let me guess, your the type of person that would believe that the planes that hit the WTC were radio controlled by the US. If you find another conspirisist website that has an article or video on that why don't you post that too. This is America, and if you think our government would do that to us, just move to canada. I heard they got good goose hunting up there for you.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

fish85

Ben lives in this country and can express his mind freely. He is not saying that the govt did do this, he just wants to see what other people think of this topic. Lay off on the bashing


----------



## Fossilman (Mar 12, 2006)

WE are going to get another visit soon,proably worse than 9/11..Thats to bad for the nonbelievers,but its not over yet........ :eyeroll:


----------



## hobbydog (Mar 25, 2004)

It is inconceivable that anyone would think that the pentagon was not hit by a plane flown by terrorists.

Lt Cmdr Robert Elseth was killed in the Pentagon that day. He was my wifes cousin. He was truly one of the good guys.

http://www.arlingtoncemetery.net/rrelseth.htm

.


----------

